# My little Black Moor



## littlelarry (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello all, I'm new to the forums and fish-keeping in general, so I may have some noob questions over time!

I've been keeping a little Black Moor for almost three months now. My girlfriend bought him for me as a birthday present and he's a wonderful little guy.

My worry is growth at the moment. My girlfriend, bought him with a starter tank of 4 gallons. This was on recommendation from a guy at the shop she went to (who even said she could get two) but we both found soon after that it was insufficient. It has taken a long time to get a new tank together because of the cost, but I now have a 20 gallon tank setup in my house with a decent filter (Fluval U3) and hopefully it should be ready in a week or so.

My worry is that over the three months he has stunted growth. He looks very happy and healthy (despite a little white spot that emerged soon after I got him - all better) and has no trouble feeding. I have given him plenty of water changes (once a week, around 30%), treat the water and feed him sparingly on flakes, peas and occasionally blood worm.

I don't want him to be in pain but I'm not sure how to tell if his growth has been stunted.

Currently, he's a lovely velvet black colour with a silvery belly. He seems to love the filter bubbles and is swimming stronger than before.

Any advice would be great. I'm aware that the tank is too small but hopefully this new 20 gallon tank should be great for him.

Chris


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

littlelarry said:


> Hello all, I'm new to the forums and fish-keeping in general, so I may have some noob questions over time!
> 
> I've been keeping a little Black Moor for almost three months now. My girlfriend bought him for me as a birthday present and he's a wonderful little guy.
> 
> ...


I have kept Black Moors for a long time and they are definitely one of the more hardy types of fancy goldfish. He should be fine once you get that 20 gallon cycled. Make sure you give him a mixture of sinking goldfish pellets and goldfish flakes as well. You might as well get him a Black Moor companion as well since a 20 gallon tank could house both for at least a year or more.


----------



## littlelarry (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!

That is good to know. I was aware that Black Moors were hardy fish but didn't know what effects this tank would have.

I may get him a companion if it's suitable, though most people are telling me this size is JUST big enough for one, long-term, and I don't have the space for a larger tank, unfortunately.

Thanks again,
C


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

littlelarry said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> That is good to know. I was aware that Black Moors were hardy fish but didn't know what effects this tank would have.
> 
> ...


Two Black Moors would work in a 20 gallon if you put nothing else in the tank, except maybe a small algae eater of some kind that tolerates cold water. If you do go with two Black Moors you'll have to do a 20-40% water change at least once a week as well.


----------



## littlelarry (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ghost Knife. I already do that amount of water change every week so that's no trouble. Is it best to get him a companion or is he ok on his own? I want him to be healthy but if I do the water changes and gravel cleaning, etc, should 20 gallons be enough for two Black Moors?

Oh, and I should mention that I'm in the UK so 20 gallons here would be about 24 in the US!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

littlelarry said:


> Hi Ghost Knife. I already do that amount of water change every week so that's no trouble. Is it best to get him a companion or is he ok on his own? I want him to be healthy but if I do the water changes and gravel cleaning, etc, should 20 gallons be enough for two Black Moors?
> 
> Oh, and I should mention that I'm in the UK so 20 gallons here would be about 24 in the US!


Yeah, that's enough room for 2 Black Moors if you put nothing else in the tank other than a small cold water algae eater of some kind.


----------



## littlelarry (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks peeps. I went to my local pet shop yesterday to pick up some new test kits to monitor the new tank. It was pretty depressing as most of the bubble eyes they had were either sick or dead, with torn fins, etc


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The torn fins were probably from the healthy fish. Healthy fish tend to attack sick fish.


----------

